# mixing of ferts into DI water



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I have found lots of conflicting info on the web about this. What is the proper amounts of each of these to mix to 500ml of water or so?
-Potassium Nitrate
-MonoPotassium Phosphate
-Potassium Sulfate
-Iron Chelate 11%
-Miller Microplex
I want to do it this way as its easier for me when im out the door in the morning and rushing to work
-also, do miller microplex/csm+b or stick with flourish comprehensive?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

-Potassium Nitrate- 100gr
-MonoPotassium Phosphate-30gr
-Potassium Sulfate- I dose it dry
-Iron Chelate 11%-if this is DTPA 1.5 tsp
-Miller Microplex-10 tsp

This is my micros recipe:

500ml bottle
5 tsp Miller
3 tsp CSM
1.5 tsp DTPA
1.5 tsp Fe Gluconate
1 tsp MnSo4
10ml Excel or 5ml undiluted Metricide 14

Wet's calc:
http://calc.petalphile.com/
http://ei.petalphile.com/


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Btw, it's a 500ml bottle not 500 ml water when you mix your stuff.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

would this give me levels about the same as seachems?


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Yep, it will give you more Fe for sure. Try it and I think you're going to like it. I have 10% DTPA Fe if you are interested.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

I need other ferts also besides just the iron.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

anubias6439 said:


> I need other ferts also besides just the iron.


Yes you do.........KnO3, Kh2Po4, K2So4 and maybe Ca and Mg if you have soft tap water like I do. I get all my ferts here http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html
Orlando, the owner is a great guy and he can answer any Qs you have:
http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts.com/


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

thanks barbarossa4122, i was actually planning on buying from him. I got my co2 system from him a couple of months ago and was very happy with his buisness.
My water is plenty hard, 13dGh and 6Kh


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

You bet. Yeah, it looks like you don't need to add Ca and Mg.
Btw, which co2 set up you bought if, you don't mind saying it.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

the complete choice CO2 system.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks anubias6439.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

well i got the dry ferts in the mail yesterday, good stuff. looks like ill have to invest in a small scale over the weekend to dose properly into the 500 ml bottles


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

anubias6439 said:


> well i got the dry ferts in the mail yesterday, good stuff. looks like ill have to invest in a small scale over the weekend to dose properly into the 500 ml bottles


I bought one from Ebay.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

out of curiosity, whats your dosing rigimine and what water parameters do you get from it


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

anubias6439 said:


> out of curiosity, whats your dosing rigimine and what water parameters do you get from it


Micros:
500 ml bottle:
I added 7 ml undiluted Metricide 14 (or 10-11ml Excel) to the DI water and let it settle for 10 min or so then I warmed up the water a bit.
I mixed 3 tsp CSM with 5 tsp Miller + 1.5 tsp 10 or 11% DTPA + 1.5 tsp Fe Gluconate + 1 tsp MnSo4
Dosing 15ml 3 times/week for a total of 45ml/week for a 55g tank.

Macros:

KNO3 solution: 100g in 500ml bottle dose 15ml 3 times/week (30 to 40ppm/week)
KH2PO4 solution: 30g in 500ml bottle dose 10ml 3 times/week (5 to 7 ppm/week)
K2SO4 I dose dry 1/2 tsp 3 times/week (20 to 30 ppm/week)
CaCl2 solution: 100gr in 500ml bottle dose 30ml 3times/week (30ppm/week)
Epsom salt (Mg): 100gr in 500 ml bottle dose 25ml 3 times/week (7 ppm/week)
Metricide 14 5ml daily
Ultimate Gh booster 2tsp with WC only
http://calc.petalphile.com/

All this dosing is for a 55g tank.

Please keep in mind that I dose Ca and Mg b/c I have very soft tap water.


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Is there a calculator that works for Iron Chelate 11%? I just get a frowny face for it on 
http://calc.petalphile.com/


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

anubias6439 said:


> Is there a calculator that works for Iron Chelate 11%? I just get a frowny face for it on
> http://calc.petalphile.com/


I get the same. Maybe Wet fill fix it when he gets a chance. I guess we can do 10% instead if 11. After all Fe is very hard to test even with a good kit.
The 10% works.


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks for finding that error with 11% DTPA Fe on http://calc.petalphile.com -- It's fixed!


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

wet said:


> Thanks for finding that error with 11% DTPA Fe on http://calc.petalphile.com -- It's fixed!


Hey Wet,

I knew you will Btw, is there a big difference between 10 and 11% ?


----------



## anubias6439 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks! i was just about to mix my ferts for the first time. good thing i checked back


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

barbarossa4122,

No, not really. 10% DTPA is about 10% denser (tsp weight) than 11% DTPA, which is 10% more concentration. In other words, for practical purposes, teaspoon users won't find a difference and folks who use scales will find the expected minimal (10%) difference.

If you'd like, the constants for all of calc.petalphile.com's supported compounds are here. The list grows as new compounds become available or requested: http://downoi.petalphile.com/calc/constants/compounds.yml


----------

